# Joe White Malted Grains



## Bogan333 (3/10/11)

Please where can I find the potential extract Numbers for Joe White malted grains?


----------



## peaky (3/10/11)

georgecopley said:


> Please where can I find the potential extract Numbers for Joe White malted grains?



Here's a link that might be useful, can download specs for Joe White and Powells

Joe White Malt Specs


----------



## np1962 (3/10/11)

peakydh said:


> Here's a link that might be useful, can download specs for Joe White and Powells
> 
> Joe White Malt Specs


Nice work peaky, but those specs are so 2006.  
If you buy your grain from a HBS and you want to know any specs of that grain then ASK.
Each time I receive a shipment of grain I receive up to date COA's for that batch of grain and I'm happy to share it with my customers, and anyone else that asks for that matter.
I do from time to time also add a .bsm file to the local forum but haven't done for a while due to time constraints.
Pretty sure Craftbrewer and G&G also supply this info if asked.
Sorry but I don't stock JW malts so can't help you with those.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Silo Ted (3/10/11)

Really? - we asked our HBS for information a while ago (in this case the EBC), and he doesnt get any more than the standard vague figures

Such as JW's statement that their light crystal is between 60 & 120 EBC and their roasted barley is between 800 & 1400 EBC. 

Seriously, what sort of shitty information is that? (straight from the Malster, mind you, not the store).


----------



## Ross (3/10/11)

Like Nige we offer full up to date batch spec sheets with the grain we sell.

Again we don't stock the Joe White range, so not sure if available.

I spent a day in the Joe White laboratory helping test grain for colour etc. Everything that was out of spec for the particular customer they were producing for went into the "general" spec bin. So I guess there is a chance that the spread range might be all that's available.
Hopefully someone who stocks Joe White can elaborate.


cheers Ross


----------



## np1962 (3/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Really? - we asked our HBS for information a while ago (in this case the EBC), and he doesnt get any more than the standard vague figures
> 
> Such as JW's statement that their light crystal is between 60 & 120 EBC and their roasted barley is between 800 & 1400 EBC.
> 
> Seriously, what sort of shitty information is that? (straight from the Malster, mind you, not the store).


Hi Ted,
There are two types of info that are/should be available.
1- Malt Specification. This gives the targets that the maltster aims for when producing malts. Gives a range for colour, extract, moisture etc..
2- Certificate of Analysis. This gives the specific lab result for that batch of grain. Gives the actual colour, extract, moisture level etc...

In general for base malts the Specification is good enough and using the aveerage figures in your calculations works well enough for most people.
For coloured crystal/cara malts you really want the COA info. As can be seen from your examples there can be a fairly wide variance between batches that still fall within the spec for that malt. 200gm of Light Crystal at 60EBC is not going to give you the colour of Light Crystal at 120EBC.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## MHB (3/10/11)

The main Malt suppliers now issue COAs with each delivery, including for Joe White (and about time to), the needs of home brewers have changed and suppliers are coming along for the ride. Any HBS who wants to deal in Malt (and hops) needs to make this information available to their customers
When I first started grain brewing we could get 5 malts (all from Adelaide Malting) and with delivery it cost about $60-65/bag, this is around 20 years ago so probably $150 in todays money, no one had heard of COAs and we had model T choice in hops any hop you like provided you like POR.
Times have changed and its a great time to be a brewer.
MHB


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/11)

I would speculate that with the massive growth in the Asian beer market, and us as their main malt suppliers, the likes of JW and BB etc are flat out supplying China and Thailand and PI and the home brew market, whilst growing, is pretty small fish. So as Ross said, if there's a not quite to spec batch, we are more likely to get it as opposed to Singha.

BB have a brand new maltings in Brisbane at Pinkenba - love their work.


----------



## peaky (3/10/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Nice work peaky, but those specs are so 2006.
> If you buy your grain from a HBS and you want to know any specs of that grain then ASK.
> Each time I receive a shipment of grain I receive up to date COA's for that batch of grain and I'm happy to share it with my customers, and anyone else that asks for that matter.
> I do from time to time also add a .bsm file to the local forum but haven't done for a while due to time constraints.
> ...




oops....  


Reminder to have my Monday morning coffee before posting


----------

